# Hurricane Lake 6/7/16



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Figured the rivers would be blown out so I decided to give Hurricane Lake a try. Caught several small bass and 1 decent one around 3 lbs. Could not buy a bite in anything deeper or shallower than 10 foot of water.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck 3 is a respectable fish outta Hurricane! GOOD going!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That's bigger than the shiner I caught so that's pretty good!


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice. I went out there the other day and got skunked. What were you throwing?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

That's a good bass anywhere!
Nice job AZ.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

SpeedoJosh said:


> Nice. I went out there the other day and got skunked. What were you throwing?


A watermelon red homemade senko and a brush Hogg


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I nominate you for "fisherman of the week"
Your good!


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

That's what I'm talk'n about!


----------

